# I'm bored so I decided to make up a dumb trade with that ESPN trade machine



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Ok, so that Boston/Suns trade rumor got me thinking.

This is what I came up with. 

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=687~2422~2165~510~440&teams=21~21~30~2~21
(picks not included)

*Likelyness:* 1.3/10
*Creativity:* 6/10
*Works for all teams:* 7/10

*Phoenix recieves:* Theo, #5 pick (Boston), West, Brevin Knight
*Hawks recieve:* #24 (Suns), Marcus Banks
Boston recieves: Shawn Marion

It works for everyone.

Suns shed 3 million. They get a young talent, Yi. 
They also get a solid veteran point guard.

Boston gets the atheltic, versatile Shawn Marion. Keeping Pierece happy.

Hawks get younger, and lose a veteran to be replaced by younger player also they get to draft a young player as well.

Thoughts? lol

Feel free to make up your own rediculous trades and post 'em here.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

NO. We are not trading Marion for anyone other then top 3 pick, KG or JO. Well that's IMO.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jammin said:


> NO. We are not trading Marion for anyone other then top 3 pick, KG or JO. Well that's IMO.


I could see it happening for less than that.

Ray Allen in particular too. It works straight up.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow, that's probably one of the worst trades ever. the chinaman(Wang Zhizi part II), Brevin Knight? and Theo Ratliff? So basically we are exchanging american dollars and getting pesos straight up.

While we're at it, why don't we do that Gooden for Amare trade and then do a Nash for Kidd? The concept of trading is to HELP the team, not the cap.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Not bad but we could get much better for Matrix.


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Wow, that's probably one of the worst trades ever. the chinaman(Wang Zhizi part II), Brevin Knight? and Theo Ratliff? So basically we are exchanging american dollars and getting pesos straight up.
> 
> While we're at it, why don't we do that Gooden for Amare trade and then do a *Nash for Kidd*? The concept of trading is to HELP the team, not the cap.


No


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

JoeOtter15 said:


> No


Iceman was expressing sarcasm.

But Yi isn't China trash. He's no Yao, but I believe he has an allstar future in the NBA.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

JoeOtter15 said:


> No



He was sarcastic. Sorry you missed it.

But I will say, I'd rather have Nash anyway.


----------

